# Shanks vs Fujitora



## Monster (Aug 9, 2014)

*FUJITORA*



*VERSUS*

*SHANKS*



Location: Skypiea
Restrictions: None
Intel: Manga knowledge
IC: Bloodlust for all
Distance: 400m

Scenario 1: Fuji vs Shanks
Scenario 2: Fuji + Doflamingo vs Shanks


----------



## Orca (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks high diff.

Extreme diff implies that two characters are almost equal. From what we've seen so far in the manga, Shanks and Fuji don't seem to be near equal characters. On the other hand, Fuji is an admiral and therefore part of WG's strongest military force. A rank shared by the likes of C3, Sengoku and Garp. As such anything less than high also seems unreasonable. So high diff.


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks very high difficulty. 

Doffy allows Issho to win.


----------



## RF (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks wins after a good fight. 

I put Fujitora on the same level as Rayleigh/Marco/Becman, and I think Shanks would need high-diff to deal with these guys.


----------



## RF (Aug 9, 2014)

I still have mixed opinions on Doflamingo and how he stacks up against a top-tier so I won't answer scenario 2.


----------



## Amol (Aug 9, 2014)

Luffee said:


> Shanks high diff.
> 
> Extreme diff implies that two characters are almost equal. From what we've seen so far in the manga, Shanks and Fuji don't seem to be near equal characters. On the other hand, Fuji is an admiral and therefore part of WG's strongest military force. A rank shared by the likes of C3, Sengoku and Garp. As such anything less than high also seems unreasonable. So high diff.



Basically this .


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2014)

Sakazuki said:


> I still have mixed opinions on Doflamingo and how he stacks up against a top-tier so I won't answer scenario 2.



IMO, he's able to give a guy like Sakazuki or Shanks solidly low difficulty.


----------



## Magician (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks, high diff.


----------



## Ruse (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks high diff 

Loses scenario 2


----------



## Raiden34 (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks with mid. difficulty.


----------



## blueframe01 (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks wins this with HIgh Difficulty.


----------



## Luke (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks wins with high difficulty. 

Scenario 2 the duo wins with high difficulty.


----------



## monkey d ace (Aug 9, 2014)

shanks high diff for s1, not sure about s2.


----------



## tanman (Aug 9, 2014)

s1 Shanks, high diff.
s2 Fujitora and Doflamingo, high diff.

Doflamingo alone probably pushes Shanks to mid diff, so they take him down pretty confidently together.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 9, 2014)

Scenario1: Shanks high/extreme difficulty depending on the end of this arc. I think Fujitora may be stronger than we think

Scenario2: They win, but not sure about the difficulty. I have the feeling Kaido may stomp Doflamingo after this arc(would be a great hype/introduction moment for him imo), so depending on it, Doflamingo may be a low weight comparable to yonkou/admirals. Oda didn't make him fight someone on that level for us to accurately judge


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks, range from mid to high difficulty.


----------



## Magentabeard (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks, with upper mid to lower high difficulty


----------



## hungrytrash (Aug 9, 2014)

Ummm they're on Skypiea? Sure, Shanks is stronger, but on Skypiea Fujitora is going to wreck him. I have no doubt with Fujitora's ability he could get Shanks to fall off. Actually, he could just destroy the entire place. Shanks has no ground to stand on and falls to his death, Fujitora floats down while eating ramen. This, to me, is an example of how no one considers the actual scenario presented and just looks at the tiers.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (Aug 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Shanks, range from mid to high difficulty.



So like a Luffy vs Chinjao situation ? They trade for a bit then Shanks decides he wants to end the fight ?


----------



## Suit (Aug 9, 2014)

I'm thinking Shanks very high diff, possibly extreme. Scenario 2 may be too much for him, but Doflamingo dies in the process.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2014)

The Bloody Nine said:


> So like a Luffy vs Chinjao situation ? They trade for a bit then Shanks decides he wants to end the fight ?



Might be a little more difficult than that.  Shanks can't just run through meteors.

Scenario 2:  Doflamingo is a non-factor.  Parasite won't work on shanks and flamingo would be helping shanks cutting the meteors to save his own ass.


----------



## Sablés (Aug 9, 2014)

But neither can Fujitora. If Shanks engages him in CQC, Fujiota can't go ham without risking harm to himself as well.


----------



## Harard (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks wins scenario 1. The duo win scenario 2.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2014)

Harard said:


> Shanks wins scenario 1. The duo win scenario 2.



Please explain how Doflamingo is capable of coordinating an attack with fujitora?

And explain how he doesn't get one shot when he tries to engage shanks?


----------



## Masvindu (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks wins both scenerios with a wave of his CoC, err I mean sword.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> Shanks, range from mid to high difficulty.



Oda didn't introduce the new admirals, the final set of admirals as far as we know for the series for them to get beaten mid to high difficulty.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> Oda didn't introduce the new admirals, the final set of admirals as far as we know for the series for them to get beaten* mid to high difficult*y.



They were recruited because Kiji left and Garp and Sengoku retired and they needed capable people of holding the spot.

It lionel messi were to kick the bucket they'd have to find another decent striker to fill the space.  Is said striker going to be better than Messi was?  High chances not but if he gets the job done to a certain degree then they will just have to make due with him.

Their level in relation to the yonkou is rather irrelevant. It's about making attempts to fill the gap left behind by the ones who retired, it's not expected that they are going to have the same exact strength.  The lower rank marines are going to have to step up to help fill the void.  Judging by Jinbei;s words. AKainu seems to be doing just that...

but still  


I need to make a thread.  I'll be right back.


----------



## Nox (Aug 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They were recruited because Kiji left and Garp and Sengoku retired and they needed capable people of holding the spot.
> 
> It lionel messi were to kick the bucket they'd have to find another decent striker to fill the space.  Is said striker going to be better than Messi was?  High chances not but if he gets the job done to a certain degree then they will just have to make due with him.
> 
> ...



Rather than make a reply I am just going to copy paste what I said in another thread


DxM said:


> True. However there are a few things that lead me to believe Ryokogyu is a complete monster. This is due the promotion Akainu and resignation of Aoikiji. Fujitora's justice was introduced as a sort of poor man's version of Lazy justice. His modus operandi is also not that far of from Aoikiji. Under this thinking it goes on tp say that Ryokogyu should be a replica of Akainu.
> 
> IMO *any Post TS Admiral should be able to beat the pre TS version of the color trio* i.e Fujitora/Ryo should be stronger that pre TS Akainu / Pre TS Aoikiji / pre TS Kizaru. Think about it the marines have been said to have got stronger over the TS. Looking at things the admirals contribute about 1/3 of thier total power. Having them grow in power is a sure fire way to boost the power structure. People in OP grow power by either fighting or training. In the span of three years Akainu has fought WB and Aoikiji, two legitimately strong Top Tiers and who knows what he did in the last two years. Despite the threat of Yonko attacks his confidence is so strong that he decided to move over to the NW. DD who never bites on his words did mention that Fuji and Ryo were beasts.
> 
> Also from a story perspective the Admiral NEED to be stronger than those in the pre TS. Oda is going to have them face the SH and act as the stepping stones to boost the new generation and make them stronger.


----------



## Lawliet (Aug 9, 2014)

Canute87 said:


> They were recruited because Kiji left and Garp and Sengoku retired and they needed capable people of holding the spot.
> 
> It lionel messi were to kick the bucket they'd have to find another decent striker to fill the space.  Is said striker going to be better than Messi was?  High chances not but if he gets the job done to a certain degree then they will just have to make due with him.
> 
> ...



This is not even remotely close to the scenario you gave me about Messi and finding a replacement. This is a story.

From a story point of view, these admirals are the ones who are going to face and "stop" the SHs. They are the ones the SHs are going to face in their adventure. They are the admirals appointed and created by Oda as the admirals that the SHs will have to face in the New World. I am not saying they are stronger than the pre skip admirals but it's a possibility, and would Oda create weaker admirals as the main force of the marines when it is the SHs time to make a move? 

The SHs are going to be the strongest crew ever to live. It does not make sense at all for the new admirals, the SHs biggest obstacle from the Marines' side to not be at least as strong as the pre skip admirals.


----------



## Arkash (Aug 9, 2014)

Shanks high diff


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 9, 2014)

oOLawlietOo said:


> This is not even remotely close to the scenario you gave me about Messi and finding a replacement.
> 
> From a story point of view, these admirals are the ones who are going to face and "stop" the SHs. They are the ones the SHs are going to face in their adventure. They are the admirals appointed and created by Oda as the admirals that the SHs will have to face in the New World. I am not saying they are stronger than the pre skip admirals but it's a possibility, and would Oda create weaker admirals as the main force of the marines when it is the SHs time to make a move?
> 
> The SHs are going to be the strongest crew ever to live. It does not make sense at all for the new admirals, the SHs biggest obstacle from the Marines' side to not be at least as strong as the pre skip admirals.



Those old farts are not apart of luffy's generation.  By the time SH reach the top guys like Smoker will also be the new face of the admirals and will be a person of great strength, I'd put my money on him being closer to luffy's peak level than some old ass people looking to head through the door.

These current ones,  for any interaction with the strawhats is to  attempt to stop them during their journey and rise to power,
Which given the current SH's level is more than sufficient for them but when they reach the top Luffy at least will be almost untouchable and the absolute strength of the marines is going to have to get his hands dirty.  Marines are not going to be the focus of the Strawhats journey compared to the pirates, they are a rather small part of it.


----------



## Bohemian Knight (Aug 10, 2014)

hungrytrash said:


> Ummm they're on Skypiea? Sure, Shanks is stronger, but on Skypiea Fujitora is going to wreck him. I have no doubt with Fujitora's ability he could get Shanks to fall off. Actually, he could just destroy the entire place. Shanks has no ground to stand on and falls to his death, Fujitora floats down while eating ramen. This, to me, is an example of how no one considers the actual scenario presented and just looks at the tiers.



Ignoring the scenario, Shanks high diff.

The scenario gives Fuji an advantage that is insurmountable even for Shanks.


----------



## barreltheif (Aug 10, 2014)

tanman said:


> s1 Shanks, high diff.
> s2 Fujitora and Doflamingo, high diff.
> 
> Doflamingo alone probably pushes Shanks to mid diff, so they take him down pretty confidently together.




This, precisely.


----------

